# Best spaceship?



## Brian G Turner

Go on, then - which were the best spaceships in all the years of TV and film that we've seen so far?

I'm going to use my first vote for the Imperial Destroyers from Star Wars - simply because it had the greatest presence of all of them. 

Opening scene of the original Star Wars...cinematic moment.

No one looked at the Tardis and pooped themselves. People did with the Imperial Destroyer.


----------



## littlemissattitude

I've always been fond of the mothership in "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", even though we never really see anything but the outside of it.  Even in the director's cut that added some interior shots, Spielberg doesn't really _show_ us anything.  Maybe it is the specatuclar entrance it makes that makes me like it so much; I don't know.

I also like the Millenium Falcon, because it seems so utilitarian.  It's a real working ship, not some sort of show piece.


----------



## dwndrgn

I'm a big Millenium Falcon fan - mostly because it seems like a real ship.  It has your everyday problems just like any car we might have, Han talks to her just like we would talk to our cars...it just seems more real to me.


----------



## Marianne

The Space ship in The Day the Earth Stood Still....I was very young and impressionable and the saucer fascinated me...


----------



## Gnome

Imperial Shuttle - from Return of the Jedi (love how those wings go up when it lands)


----------



## Foxbat

No contest. The Liberator -Blake's 7 (even if it was a cardboard cutout)


----------



## Brian G Turner

Ah, now the Liberator was also on my mind - though the most memorable thing about it to myself is when it was destroyed.


----------



## dwndrgn

Foxbat said:
			
		

> No contest. The Liberator -Blake's 7 (even if it was a cardboard cutout)


Well, well, well...I've found something I've never heard of!  What is Blake's 7?


----------



## Brian G Turner

There you go:

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=724


----------



## dwndrgn

I said:
			
		

> There you go:
> 
> http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=724


Thanks, I actually found that thread right after I replied to this one!


----------



## Sci-fi_gEEk

It would seem that most people are nominating ships from TV shows or Movies, all of which I must admit are very good nominations.  I have to nominate The Heart of Gold with the Infinite Improbabillity Drive, from Hitch Hikers guide to the galaxy.  I mean it was such a cool ship.  I wish I could have one, but the probabillity of that happening is probablly about  936482018326487193854027378364918749 to 1.  That of course is just a guess.

gEEk


----------



## dwndrgn

Love the Heart of Gold.  The best part are the doors..."Glad to be of service".  I say this all the time when going through an automatic door, smiling to myself and freaking out anyone nearby...


----------



## lastdimtwilight

The ship from Red Dwarf.... I just love that show. And the ship has enough food and fuel and all that for (what did they say?) something like 30,000 years.


----------



## AVON

"Well now" my favourite space ship is "THE LIBERATOR", from "BLAKE'S SEVEN"  - but, considering it's one of my all time favourite SF shows, then I would say that, wouldn't I!  A close second comes the original "ENTERPRISE" from the original Star Trek series!


----------



## X Q mano

Well and good for big ships guys... But I'm a fan of the X-wing...  

Boba Fett's Slave 1 is also a nice one...


----------



## Heartwood Bond

How about a cross between the Millenium Falcon and the Liberator? Then you'd get a really cool looking ship that, ok, broke down a lot, but would then fix itself, tell you when it's done and still brake the light speed barrier to get you home in time for tea!


----------



## Brian G Turner

Lol!


----------



## edtherom

Not to give away my age ;-), but the Avalon book "Across Time", by David Grinnell,

had the best ship, Ultimate Cruiser 12-12-12, and it's incredible abilities

A great book, btw...

Another BTW... Does anyone know where I can find a list [and maybe a synopsis] of the early Avalon SF books??
I want to find the name and author of a few I confused over the years.

..


----------



## nemogbr

For my personal vessel it would have to be the Millenium Falcon.

For a Space Yacht - A Klingon Bird of Prey.

I really want to have my very own Galaxy Class Starship. I do find the Sovereign class starships like the current Enterprise a bit too big. The current Excalibur, a souped up version of the Galaxy will be the one for me.... 

Take one of these into the mirror, mirror universe and see what happens...lol


----------



## Brian G Turner

Actually...how about the Shadow vessels from Babylon 5? Actually scary looking ships. 

Loved the TIE fighters in Star Wars as well - a very original shape.


----------



## nemogbr

I said:
			
		

> Actually...how about the Shadow vessels from Babylon 5? Actually scary looking ships.
> 
> Loved the TIE fighters in Star Wars as well - a very original shape.


Not sure about the Shadow vessels as they don;t seem to want the pilot to leave...lol

As for the TIE.....hmmmnn I'd rather go for Boba Fett's Slave 1.

Then if it could be enabled with a device similar to a cross dimensional drive or paratime drive?   Something along the lines of Heinlein's "number of the beast" I could go exploring the multiverse.....bawwaaa hahaahahah.

Perhaps Slave 1 would be better as it isn't as fussy as the Millenium Falcon and may be able to take more of a beating.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Paratime drive? Whatever that is, it sounds interesting.


----------



## nemogbr

I said:
			
		

> Paratime drive? Whatever that is, it sounds interesting.


Some of my favourite books 

Lord Kalvan of Otherwhen and the Complete Paratime. - H. Beam Piper

Number of the Beast - Heinlein


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

Ah, I love my spaceships...and my monsters...!

Has there ever been a sexier spaceship than the one at the start of "Planet of the Apes"?

Runner-ups:-
United Planets Cruiser C57D (from "Forbidden Planet")
the Martian spaceships from "War of the Worlds"
the bronze-coloured spaceships in "Women of the Prehistoric Planet"

Can we include spaceships from old comics??
- the "H"-shaped space station & the way-cool spacemobiles from those classic old "Space Family Robinson" comics
- the Mars exploration ship from the comic "Planet of the Vampires"

Plus all the others already mentioned...the Liberator...the Enterprise (from original series)...etc...hell yeah!


----------



## nemogbr

TARDIS - Time and Relative Dimension in Space.

Now was there a more AWESOME in capability than these ships?


----------



## kiwimac

Klingon K'vort class cruisers (think BIG Bird of Prey)
Romulan D'Deridex class heavy cruiser
Enterprise (all marques incl NX-01)
Star of David shaped ships from short "Jews in Space" (at end of History of the World Pt.1)
Defiant class ship (DS9)
White Star
Andromeda

Kiwimac


----------



## Vodstok

Millenium falcon definately has to get my vote.

Slave 1 from Attack of the Clones impressed me. i love those seismic charges (even if they are impossible, that _twanggggg_ when they exploded was awesome)

I have always been a huge fan of the Nostromo in Alien. it just a huge, lumbering industrial machine 

from my own writings, I made up a vehicle called the cuttlefish. Appropriately enough, it looks and moves like a giant, silver cuttlefish. They can maneuver through space and air like a cuttlefish can through water. They are armed with an emp, the requisite energy guns, and can emit a cloud of nanotech machine that are in reality, tiny robotic bombs. It sprays a cloud at an enemy vessel (or in front of it), the machines are able to determine if the ship is enemy or freind, and if it is enemy, they crawl into any gaps they find, then explode, destoying the integrity of the ship, if not outright blowing it apart 

*insert evil grin*


----------



## Chefo

Long Live the Empire and the Star Destroyers that support it

 Apart from that... hmmm, I'd say the Andromeda seems like a cool ship with a charming personality . But me being a guy, I may be biased on that one...

 Chefo


----------



## Vodstok

oops. i actually wanted to mention MOya from Farscape as well.


----------



## nemogbr

No one seems to have mentioned the city sized ship of "The Authority".

Darn it, I've now forgotten the name as well. Does it even have a name?

I wouldn't mind having one of those......bwahh hhaa hahahha


----------



## Hypes

I agree, the Heart of Gold is the coolest ship of them all.

Thank you for making a simple door very happy!

Infinity, minus one.


----------



## polymorphikos

Definitely the command-carriers from Farscape. Not only do you get a ship the size of a fair-sized asteroid, but an army of zealots and the coolest space-fighters ever - the Prowlers. Incidentally, they're showing the last episode of Farscape the week and I'm getting very emotional during the build-up. Why do the good shows always die young?


----------



## Vodstok

Because quality COSTS money, but crap like stargate sg1 makes money.....


sorry, farscape getting cancelled is a sore spot with me.


----------



## polymorphikos

They will pay. Oh, yes, they will pay....
BWAHAHAHAAA!!!!!
*summons a jinn and is devoured. curses self for not paying the extra $2.50 for a full-strength binding charm. languishes in hell.*


----------



## erickad71

Vodstok said:
			
		

> Because quality COSTS money, but crap like stargate sg1 makes money.....
> 
> 
> sorry, farscape getting cancelled is a sore spot with me.


What's wrong with Stargate? I like that show, although I haven't been watching as much as I used to.


----------



## The Master™

The Nostromo was a good ship...

So was Enterprise-E...

Nothing wrong with Event Horizon (in the horror film of the same name)...

The Protector from Galaxy Quest was quirky...

Moya from Farscape and Tin Man from Star Trek: TNG were living ships...


----------



## BlueSkelton

*Fastest Hunk of Junk in the Galaxy*


----------



## LensmanZ313

_Slave-1_. That's my choice.


----------



## Maryjane

_I invent my own ships  _
_What about a ship that looks like Andromeda that uses a contained micro black hole to power the ship and uses temperal inferance for propulssion traveling through the time stream and oppening rifts in the interdimentional membrane warping the time space continuum creating a time loop so when you come out on the other side of the univers the time and day onboard the ship would remain the same as during departure. I got another one I call a quantum level puddle jumper to but that's another story._
_I like both Andromeda and Star gate, especially Oniel, reminds me a bit of Master. And Tyr on Andromda, ou, la, la, rock on baby! _


----------



## Leto

nemogbr said:
			
		

> No one seems to have mentioned the city sized ship of "The Authority".
> 
> Darn it, I've now forgotten the name as well. Does it even have a name?


 The Porter ?  Not sure it's a real ship, more of a space station able to stand around different versions of Earth. 
 To stay in comics world, I'll vote for Lina Cheney as best space transporter. Who need a space ship when this girl can take you to the next galaxy in the blink of an eye ? 
 And for a ship to cruise around, the Heart of Gold - but with a classic kettle and a good supply of Darjeeling, as it's seems nearly impossible to have tea on his deck.


----------



## Princess Ivy

the city ship in rama, is a beauty. of course the original enterprise was grand. i would hate to be caught by a war bird or bird of prey, but for me i love the elegance of the Nautilice. ok, not a space ship, but a magnificent craft all the same.


----------



## Kassad

Robotech/Macross Super Dimentional Fortress-1 and almost anything human use in this manga.

Ones that are really cool to fly are the Erynies in the PC game Freespace 2 or the Excalibure in Wing Commander 3.


----------



## Maryjane

_I like your new avatar Princes Ivy. Hope your doin well sis, see everyone later, have a good day._


----------



## Foxbat

What about a Dyson's Sphere? Would that classify as a ship?


----------



## Maryjane

_The Borgs have spherical ships, can't realy think of any others eccept the ones in Captain Pickard but, they were more like bioshpers or contained habitats then actual ships with the biosphere on the inside of the shperical ships walls, similary to the original Rama. Spherical may not be as impressive as those streamlined designs but I would think more eficient. Instead of turning like a conventional ship they can just change directions on a dime, like some UFO sightings reported by so many. With the abilety to slip stream interdimentionaly at an instant, thus the winking out. _


----------



## Cyrex Wingblade

Personally, I loved Picard's clone's ship in Star Trek: Nemesis (Was it just called 'nemesis' or something else? I can't recall)

Big, sharp, smooth, silvery, with loads of weapon-systems and 'perfect' cloaking. Functional and stylish.

Being the egotistical writer I am, I do, honestly, prefer some of my own works, but I don't have images ready for any of them, so I can't really get into that, now can I, hehehe.


----------



## astounding

what about the _far star_ from isaac asimovs book,  "foundation and earth"come on a ship that runs on nothing but gravity itself??   and the way they controlled it with the computer was simply amazing, of course I imagine not very many people here have read that book, well if not I suggest you do so, the whole series!  while your at it read my book, "how I worship Isaac asimov, and wish I were he, if he were alive and young again"   I know its a long title and you might not find the book at you local store but you can always order it from me at, I'm just playin with ya dot com.   hehehehe


----------



## AmonRa

my favourite ship hands down is..
Lexx... from lexx... first off, its shaped like a bug, which i think just makes it looks so cool, and then its weapon forms the bugs eyes, and when they fire they look so cool.... not to mention it can destroy planets ^_^


----------



## blue_cephalopod

Im playing homeworld 2 right now and it has some awesome ship designs

 Iain M Banks Culture ships GSVs and GCUs are cool because they are just vast, and the AI minds that control them are cool too, especially the eccentric ones and their names too.


----------



## ommigosh

I love the bizzarre names of Iain M Bank's ships too.

Douglas Adams' Heart of Gold for me is the coolest ship in science fiction (never did like all that mucking about in hyperspace which you get with other ships).

But the funnest ship of all is the alien craft which makes a wierd and brief appearance  in Monty Python's Life of Brian (where Brian falls off the tower and into the spacecraft for no adequately explained reason).  Completely out of the blue, irrelevant to the story, obviously low budget, full of tubes and dials, smoke, (cool aliens!) noisy and fast and hard to control, beat up and yellow like an old taxi.  Wierd but fun.  Shame it crashes.

Om


----------



## Traveller

I always liked Serenity from Joss Whedons tv series Firefly

Though having been watching the new Stargate Atlantis I do like the Wraith ships they have a name but I cannot remember it the only name I can remember is what Shepherd has called the Atlantis ships which is Puddlejumpers which is apt as the fly thro the stargate.

I always like the (old) Galactica too it was a bit of a mess and not space wprthy and it had its probs but hey the old ones are always the goodones. the new Cylon ships are smart,


----------



## Quest

If it's movies we are talking about, then Millenium Falcon.  If it's TV, I would have to say the Liberator from Blake's 7.  Liberator had a very unique look to it, and seemed like what I would think a space ship would look like.  The Falcon had character to it and again broke the mold as far as space ships is concerned.


----------



## LensmanZ313

I have to add the USS _Defiant_. I love that ship!


----------



## Space Monkey

I have to go with:

Event Horizon, Lexx and for nostalgia's sake, the Milennium Falcon.
And the Necromonger's ships in the Chronicles of Riddick.  They were the scariest, most imposing things I've ever seen.


----------



## jenna

I'm going with the Liberator. (but yeah, i'm biased too with it being my fave Sci-fi show!)
although i have to agree the Necromongers ship was pretty cool too.


----------



## Arnold J. Rimmer

Well i have to choose Red Dwarf (including Starbug and Blue Midget) being as though i live there  and it has the best computer of them all.

Close behind it are:
A-Wing (a nippy little buggah)
Death Star (or is it a moon?)
and Lexx (because like me-always hungry)

Though i think tie fighters SOUND the best.


----------



## Darken Rahl

I know I'm pulling this thread back from the depths of time, but does anybody remember the ship from DS9 that Sisko and Jake "sailed"?  That was just too cool.  It used huge reflective sails to capture solar "wind" (actually subatomic particles thrown off during fusion).  Sailing through space ... how can you beat that? Granted, would only be good for voyages within the solar system, but talk about STYLE points.


----------



## Rane Longfox

That would indeed be pretty damn cool.


You gotta love The _Sleeper Service_ and all the other GSVs etc in Iain M. Banks' books


----------



## Thunderchild

I thought the sunfish ship form Larry Nivens Ringworld Throne was a cool idea - even though it can only be used in one solar system. A ship that uses magnetics not just to move but to turn away missles and lasers would look very cinimatic.

Oh

and the SDF 1


----------



## nemogbr

Leto said:
			
		

> The Porter ? Not sure it's a real ship, more of a space station able to stand around different versions of Earth.
> To stay in comics world, I'll vote for Lina Cheney as best space transporter. Who need a space ship when this girl can take you to the next galaxy in the blink of an eye ?
> And for a ship to cruise around, the Heart of Gold - but with a classic kettle and a good supply of Darjeeling, as it's seems nearly impossible to have tea on his deck.


 
Finally found the name. It's known simply as "the carrier". 50 miles diameter in size, so big enough for parties. 

It can go to any alternate Earth, but nowhere else. The fact that it is sentient.....wonder how to persuade it to go on voyages of exploration..lol.

The Puddlejumpers would be great replacements for the shuttles from Star Trek and certainly more formidable than the Wraith Darts.


----------



## Chimeco

SDF 1  --  Robotech hands down.  

It's an alien spacecraft that crash landed on earth, with advanced technology surpassing earths current technological level.  It has a city inside, called Macross.  The city and inhabitants come from an island built up around the original crash site.  When the ship tried using it's Fold system (warp or FTL basically) to evade the first attack, it sorta took the island with it by accident into space.  
It has two large USS Carrier ships called the Daedalus and Prometheus attached to it's outer fuselage (done after the accidental transport into space also), a host of veritech fighter planes that launch down it's ramp and a very nasty main canon.  Oh, and it can change shape.  
And i'm almost certain it holds the title on "spaceship that's killed the most alien ships at one time".   --what a great final battle.  *sighs


----------



## nemogbr

I suppose if we are talking about the big ships. 

Can any really compare to "Dahak"? 

Weber's book called the "Mutineers' Moon" had the premise of the moon actually being an ancient ship used by our ancestors.

I also liked the way that humans can have enhanced strength and endurace, as well as, achieve a 500 year lifespan.


----------



## Thunderchild

Chimeco said:
			
		

> SDF 1  --  Robotech hands down.
> 
> And i'm almost certain it holds the title on "spaceship that's killed the most alien ships at one time". --what a great final battle. *sighs



you forgot that its the only spaceship that can 'punch' other spaceships


----------



## Damage1978

My vote goes to the Millenium Falcon, Even though I like the looks of the Ebon Hawk (Star Wars : KOTOR) better. I also like Thors Hammer  , the Asgard ship on stargate : SG1.

Dan


----------



## merritt

My vote is for Far Star for fav spaceship. I recently picked that book up again but found I was still to familiar with the story from previous readings. Maybe in another 5 years or so.

Although I would like the gravitic drive capabilities on a more luxurious ship than Far Star. 

Visually I love the ships from the early pulps and sci-fi covers.


----------



## zorcarepublic

Okay, my vote goes to the Omega destroyer from B5. Why? Well, its a flying brick! How cool is that?

For others:

Shadow cruisers
Sharlin warcruiser
White Star
Primus
Vorchan
G'Quan
Hyperion
(see a pattern?)


----------



## eccles_1960

How about "The Spaceship of the Mind" from Carl Sagans fantastic series Cosmos? A ship that could travel anywhere at any speed at any time.


----------



## A1ien

I said:
			
		

> No one looked at the Tardis and pooped themselves. People did with the Imperial Destroyer.


 
Ah but the thing with the tardis was that it WAS inconspicuous. It was still the best, in all practical terms


----------



## Jof2004

Some cool ship's mentioned there.

I'm going for the Excalibur from Crusade, pants tv show but a very cool ship.
The gun is top. 

You could pick any ships from B5 though.
The Shadows
Vorlons
That episode when all the other ancient races turn up.
The scale of the ships were awesome. Bigger than star destroyers.


----------



## Nilentropy

i can't say wether the infinite probability drive of HHGTTG will be cool until i see the movie (my imagination sucks when it comes to visualizing stuff in books). my favorite star trek ship was voyager (second; enterprise E).


----------



## A1ien

I find it difficult to visualise the Heart of Gold ship as well. I cant remeber exactly but doesnt it describe it as a white trainer (or sneaker)? i tend to just visualise it as a smooth white ship with no marks or hatches/doors/windows to be seen


----------



## Buddy13

I vote for the Planet Express Ship, from my favourite show ever.


----------



## SpaceShip

littlemissattitude said:


> I've always been fond of the mothership in "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", even though we never really see anything but the outside of it. Even in the director's cut that added some interior shots, Spielberg doesn't really _show_ us anything. Maybe it is the specatuclar entrance it makes that makes me like it so much; I don't know.


 
Me too.

However, has anyone watched the spaceship made by the Wombles from all the rubbish dumped on Wimbledon Common - awesome!

Then again, I think I am the best SpaceShip ever!!


----------



## Nesacat

It's a toss-up between the Millenium Falcon and the Vorlon ships in Babylon 5.

I like the love and care that went into the Falcon. It's like an old car that outdated and quite out of fashion but which manages to somehow do all that is needed of it and more. You don't see much of that sort of love and care anymore with people rushing out and buying new masheens as soon as they hit the markets. It was good therefore, in a SFF series of films to see the Millennium Falcon keep appearing.

The Vorlon ships always remind me of sea creatures and I've always liked their organic, sentient nature somehow. I like the idea of these vast, sentient creatures moving through space. Quite Lovecraftian.


----------



## Pyan

In the words of the great Stan Lee; 'Nuff said!


----------



## Nesacat

The Shadow ship. Enough said indeed. Also very Lovecraftian.


----------



## Cloud

Poor Starship Enterprise. She hardly gets a mention here, and she, her predecessors, and successors, represent a noble line.  Of all the spaceships made popular in film media, she is certainly the most instantly recognizable all over the world, even more so than the Millenium Falcon, IMO, because of her unique shape and legacy, and deserves more than a nod here.  

The Mother Ship of Close Encounters has always awed me--the damn thing is just so big!


----------



## j d worthington

And I, for one, would like to put in a nod to the _Discovery_. While it is not, perhaps, as visually memorable, the work that went into designing that ship based upon the best scientific and technological knowledge and prediction we had at the time, was truly impressive, and I still find it in many ways an awesome ship.


----------



## Cloud

NOT voting for "best" anything that looks like a bug . . . or a spider.


----------



## Thadlerian

The _Arbitrary_ from Iain M. Banks' The State of the Art! It's common to say that good ships have a personality, but this one is positively insane. Who wouldn't want a ship that plays practical jokes on its crew, digs up palm trees from Earth below to plant them in the crew compartments, acts as a matchmaker for the crew members, etc.?

"Also, while I'd been away, the ship had sent a request, on a postcard, to the BBC's World Service, asking for "Mr. David Bowie's Space Oddity for the good ship _Arbitrary_ and all who sail in her." It didn't get the request played. The ship thought this was hilarious."


----------



## Cloud

the OP's request asked for tv and film ships, though.  

There are tons of others in print.  Some of my favorites are the shell-ships of Anne McCaffrey and the sentient ships of Janet Morris's Cruiser series.


----------



## Thadlerian

Oh well, let's try something different then...
I'll have to go underdog on this one: Once Upon a Time Was the Space
Old French animated show. There were three of them: History, Human Body (most famous) and Space. I thought Space was amazing, and I'm eagerly awaiting any news of an English/Scandinavian DVD.

There's a picture I found... does this show up?





Aww.... I wanna render something... a biiiig spaceship...  

Now imagine being 8-9 years old, having barely heard of Star Wars, and then having that show sweep across the TV screen saturday mornings. 

I can't recall any particular ships, but they looked all great. I'd nominate the whole bunch


----------



## Clank

So many to choose from... but I'd say:

Film: 'Millenium Falcon'

TV: 'Thunderbird 2' (not sure if it's technically a "space"ship but I seem to remember an episode when it did go into space to rescue Thunderbird 3?!.)
and 'X-Bomber' from 'Star Fleet'! (anyone remember that series?)


----------



## Talysia

Oh wow...  I remember Star Fleet!  I used to watch that show when I was young.  Terrahawks, too!  I even remember (although just barely) watching Once upon a time: Space!  Ah, memories!

Still, I'd have to vote for Red Dwarf as best spaceship.  Any ship that has a nearly senile computer steering it has to be good.  Either that or Starbug.


----------



## Joel007

Serenity. She's got _character_.


----------



## Paige Turner

THAT'S Serenity? It looks like the son of a duck. No offense.

I like the Sulaco.


----------



## Thadlerian

Paige Turner said:


> THAT'S Serenity? It looks like the son of a duck.


She'll surprise you.


----------



## Loner

All of the below are great. I've always had a softspot for the Millenium Falcon. And I love the Wombles. I wish they ruled the world. 
...
That makes me wierd, doesn't it?
And I LOVE Serenity. The B5 shadowcraft is pretty awesome in terms of originality but you have to give props to _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy's _Heart of Gold- :





You have to admit you've never seen anything like it in space have you? Maybe in your bowling bag, but not in space!
_Red Dwarf's_ Starbug is pretty cute. It really looks like a bug!


----------



## Thadlerian

A better picture of the Omega Confederation's ship:






Freakin' irresistible! This series introduced Science Fiction to me as more than just cartoonish rockets with fins and round portholes. This is what spaceships should _really_ look like: Huge metal bulks, with rows of tiny windows (illustrating the massive _size_ of the thing), with... numbers and letters and stuff printed in large on their sides; casual, functional, _believeable_.


----------



## Nesacat

That looks very fishlike ... quite Lovecraftian.



The Wombles DO rule the world.


----------



## Loner

Nesacat said:


> The Wombles DO rule the world.



 

okay...  (I wish)


----------



## Spartan27

The ship of the First Federation in the original Star Trek series...


----------



## climacus

The Millenium Falcon all the way baby!!!

Climacus


----------



## The DeadMan

I have to say The Millenium Falcon!


----------



## SteveR

Well, since this thread has appeared (you know this thread is 3 years old!) I think it would be rude if it I didn't make a post 

Best spaceship eh? Well, there are a few....in no particular order....

Liberator
Whitestar
Excalibur
The M' Falcon
Shadow Ships
The Defiant
The big Klingon BOPSs
Vorlon Heavy Cruiser
And the Starfurys are pretty neat.

All wonderful designs


----------



## bruno-1012

My vote would be for the Cobra from Elite.

Not only could you upgrade the weapons but it could ignore the laws of physics when turning.  Also the hyperdrive even if the range was limited you could refuel by flying into a star!

Next it would have to be Voyager (a manageable size) or any federation vessel with a holodeck.....

Thought of a couple more - 

Skylark of Valeron

Dauntless from the Lensman series


----------



## SteveR

Hehe! Elite 

<reminiscing>
Ay, that was a game - the number of hours I played that game at School on the BBC B, and then at home on the Sepctrum, The Amstrad CPC464 and the the Amiga 500 and 1200. - you wouldn't believe 
</reminiscing>

In that case I'd have to add the Fer De Lance as the coolest ship in Elite.


----------



## sidewinder

how about the one i saw last week or the one from button moon, but failing that the shadow ships.
across between and spider and your worst nightmare


----------



## severian83

USS Defiant, by a mile.
"Tough little ship..."


----------



## The Upright Man

Moira or Falcon lol


----------



## The Upright Man

Moira or Falcon lol


----------



## tangaloomababe

Full agreement with Foxbat, has to be Liberator.


----------



## K. Riehl

How about JH-834 Helva , "The Ship Who Sang" by Anne McCaffrey


----------



## The Upright Man

K. Riehl said:


> How about JH-834 Helva , "The Ship Who Sang" by Anne McCaffrey


 
the what?


----------



## pnx223

Well, I'm sorta torn between the Valdore type Warbirds from ST Nemesis and the Leviathan Transports from Farscape.

On second thought, scrap them both, I'd have to go with
*Fholston Paradise!!!*


----------



## Ahdkaw

I really liked the Earth Force/Shadow Tech Destroyers, they was some mean looking ships.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I like Spaceship from the Chronies the best.


----------



## HoopyFrood

SpaceShip! Yeah, she's my favourite spaceship!


----------



## K. Riehl

Re: Upright Man
The Ship Who Sang by Anne McCaffrey is a collection of short stories from 1969. The premise is to combine humans, who are physically disabled, with spaceships or "Brainships". The human is cyborged into the ship and runs it as it's controling computer/mind. The ship works as explorers, emergency response, and peacekeeping. 
SWS was followed by Partnership, City Who Fought and others.
It was overshadowed by McCaffreys' success with Pern books but a fan favorite of time.


----------



## The Upright Man

thts sounds like moira frm farscape alot


----------



## SteveR

Ah yes, the Valdore Warbird. Very very cool.

http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/schematics/valdore-screen.jpg


----------



## KZCat

Thunderchild said:


> I thought the sunfish ship form Larry Nivens Ringworld Throne was a cool idea - even though it can only be used in one solar system. A ship that uses magnetics not just to move but to turn away missles and lasers would look very cinimatic. ...



How about the "Hot Needle of Inquiry" from the first Ringworld novel.


----------



## Talysia

Whilst not strictly speaking a spaceship, I kind of like the Swordfish from the anime series Cowboy Bebop.  Mind you, the Bebop itself wasn't too bad either, even if it was falling apart most of the time...


----------



## HoopyFrood

The Heart of Gold! 

I rest my case, your honour. I think that says it all! (well...for those who have read Hitchhiker's Guide, of course)


----------



## Joel007

It is an interesting ship. Eddie. 

I like the sundogs from The Dark Side of the Sun, by Terry Pratchett. After reading the hatching scene i just have to name them as #1


----------



## The Technophobe

I liked the Titan and the Drejj ships in Titan AE. Baldor's ship in TOS was also a good idea but my favourite is Galen the Technomage's ship.


----------



## Blue Tyson

Foxbat said:


> No contest. The Liberator -Blake's 7 (even if it was a cardboard cutout)



That's the one for me.


----------



## speedingslug

*Lexx* it the top ship for me
Followed by *Talon *from farscape and the *Tardis* is a lot stronger than it looks


----------



## Ash59

'Serenity'  also quite fond of the Tardis with its revamped interior. Can i have two?


----------



## Hawkshaw_245

The Colonial Viper, and the Excelsior-class starship are pretty high on my list.


----------



## Whitestar

Here are the starships I love in order of importance:

1. Whitestar ship from B5 (What can I say, I'm biased! )

2. Talyn from Farscape

3. Moya from Farscape

4. Battlestar Galactica (both old and new version)

5. Gunstar from The Last Starfighter

6. Omega Class Destroyer from B5

7. Starfury from B5

Oh hell, I love all of them!


----------



## DevoidRaptor

I like Serenity from Firefly. My favorite part is the ladders/doors that lead to the crews' quarters.

Also, Arthur Clark's _Universe_ from 2061: Odyssee 3 was cool. I liked how the ship travelled "horizontily" but the levels were vertical, utilizing the ship's acceleration as a source of gravity. Most ships, like  Star Destroyers and the Enterprise subcribe to the oldfashioned horizontal layout like a naval ship.

Also, the Elsa, Durandal, and Woglinde from the videogame Xenosaga were 
cool.

P.S.- Am I the only one who grows tired of the tradition starship that has a bunch of un-unifrom protusions (Think of the surface of the Death Star)? I like my ships nice and streamlined, even though aerodynamics aren't important in space, aesthetics should be.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245

The B5 Starfury was the first 'realistic' fighter I recall ever seeing on film.
Using maneuvering thrusters, it made axial turns, pivoting while still moving forward (or backward) in space.

That was a realistic use of physics.  A ship cold do that, if it were in a vacuum. I'm glad to see the new Vipers can do that, too.


----------



## malfunkshun

Can I choose two?  If so, then I choose the Discovery and the Leonov from 2010.  I guess when they were docked together you could consider them one ship, right?

These ships are my favorites from film because if we wanted to, we could actually build them.

My favorite spaceship from a book would be Michael, from Footfall by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.  There's nothing more bad ass than a battleship launched by atom bombs.  And again, we could actually build an Orion type spaceship if we really wanted to.


----------



## sci-fi girl

My favourite are Moya from Farcape and Andromeda.


----------



## Serin

Good choice, sci-fi girl, mine too.


----------



## Doggyforce

I dunno if this has been mentioned yet, but I'm a huge fan of the original U.S.S. Enterprise model, the NCC-1701, cause it had such a strong appeal and was so crazy... I mean, it had parts from a flying saucer, some rocket boosters with glowing red things, and an antenna, and what?? that's popular?? hah 

I mean, my favorite design for a spacecraft ever has to be the millenium falcon, because it came at a time in science fiction when it was so easy to make pretty looking space thingies, like an X-wing, or whatever else was pretty from Battlestar, or whatever...  But the Falcon took on an enormous role as a setting and transportation in some of the most famous science fiction movies of all time, and the thing was ugly!!! I just find it amazing that craft like the millenium falcon can be just as appealing, if not more-so than some fast looking thing like a A, Y, or X wing.

-Doggyforce.


----------



## j d worthington

Yes, I've always rather liked the _Nostromo_ for that reason... awkward-looking, angular, not at all aesthetically pleasing, but it seemed fitting for the job it was designed to do....


----------



## UltraCulture

Tough one this, on totally opposite scales first of all i'd say the Ship that surrounds the planet called _Marrow _in the book by Robert Read.

And on the other side of the scale it would have to be the Ship from the film _Flight Of The Navigator, _very small but beautiful to look at, like a creation from liquid mercury, can alter shape, is able to time travel, has a witty AI(Max). I want one.


----------



## judge_mel

I enjoy nothing better than the concept of gothic cathdrals in space. This puts two ships imediately to mind:

The oft mentioned Liberator from Blake's 7 (complete with flying butresses)

and of course, the long forgotten:

Cygnus, from the Black Hole.  Sya what you want about that film, the Cygnus was a beautiful ship.


----------



## Doggyforce

judge_mel said:


> Cygnus, from the Black Hole. Sya what you want about that film, the Cygnus was a beautiful ship.



omg, good call on the Black-Hole ship.  Whenever I see the cover of that movie I get a little goosebumpy.  The ship was mostly empty, and somehow filled with light, which was puzzling, but awesome.  I saw the movie when I was like 5, maybe, so oh my gosh was I freaked out by it.  I think I still get flashbacks.. !!! haa

ya, but Cygnus for the win.

btw, I think my favorite thing about space ships (cause I draw them whenever I'm bored!! ) is that they really can look like anything.  They don't have to be aerodynamic or anything, because the physics of space travel are vastly different on the material plane than travel within a planet's gravitational pull.  But thats why I like designing them, cause you have the ability to say, "you know what?? This could happen!!" and you draw it, and make up some reason for it in your head, and it looks cool as ****, because you had a reason for it when you drew it.  Ramble:  Early in my space drawing travels, I realized that drawing ships which "Look" cool was not really making cool looking ships after all.  So, I started making ships which had weird funny things which, though they might not work in atmospheric travel would probably work in space.  So, I would work with different concepts of constraint, like a lessening of surface area (spheres) or different concepts or motifs which would come from a paticular culture or whatever.


----------



## Anomaly

Most interesting spaceship concept.

I have seen this a few times. 

One was on a Next Generation show. A Beta Zoid guy had tough going controlling his Telepathy.

A ship was discovered floating close to a sun due to go nova. Turns out the ship was part ship and part being. Ancient. It flew in partnership with it's telepathic masters, which now did not exist. It was trying to commit spaceship-icide by nova.

Bottom line, the ship and the BZ hit it off famously and they flew off together in perfect synergy.All the BZ had to do was think of a postion and the ship instantly got it.

Way out there, but kinda neat to imagine...


----------



## Ice fyre

Jeff Russel's Starship design Would post a link but on the wrong computer.

This site gives you comparitive sizes for your favourite ships. You can (if you're sad like me) drag various ships around and compare sizes.

I had a good time and as time goes on it's becoming a good sci-fi fan site, not a patch on this one.


----------



## Kostmayer

Ice fyre said:


> Jeff Russel's Starship design Would post a link but on the wrong computer.
> 
> This site gives you comparitive sizes for your favourite ships. You can (if you're sad like me) drag various ships around and compare sizes.
> 
> I had a good time and as time goes on it's becoming a good sci-fi fan site, not a patch on this one.



The site is here Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS

Haven't looked on it for a while. Its a great site though.


----------



## Doggyforce

Yo, Anomaly, that ship was "Tin Man" from an episode with the same name...


----------



## Coolhand

Kostmayer said:


> The site is here Jeff Russell's STARSHIP DIMENSIONS
> 
> Haven't looked on it for a while. Its a great site though.


 
That site rocks (nice to see Unicron in there). Though oddly enough, the main thing that struck me after comparing everything is that our moon is HUGE! It dwarfs the Death Star! At the risk of sounding a complete fool, I never realised the moon was that big.


----------



## mosaix

Foxbat said:


> No contest. The Liberator -Blake's 7 (even if it was a cardboard cutout)



It had no credibility for me whatsoever. In my early days of employment I used to train operators on accounting machines - The NCR Class 31, 32 and 33 - big adding machines really. 

Guess what was on the flight deck of the Liberator? The keyboard from a Class 32 accounting machine, painted silver.


----------



## mosaix

It's just got to be Red Dwarf, not to mention the Space Bug.


----------



## Kostmayer

Nebula Class Starship.

Almost as good as a Galaxy Class, and much easier to park.

Wonder if they come with one of those fancy Captains Yauchts.


----------



## Gothic_Angelica

The white star's from B5


----------



## Whitestar

Doggyforce said:


> I dunno if this has been mentioned yet, but I'm a huge fan of the original U.S.S. Enterprise model, the NCC-1701, cause it had such a strong appeal and was so crazy... I mean, it had parts from a flying saucer, some rocket boosters with glowing red things, and an antenna, and what?? that's popular?? hah



That's funny because I never found the Enterprise design appealing at all, particularly the saucer section because it represented the stereotypical sci-fi starship design.  



Doggyforce said:


> I mean, my favorite design for a spacecraft ever has to be the millenium falcon, because it came at a time in science fiction when it was so easy to make pretty looking space thingies, like an X-wing, or whatever else was pretty from Battlestar, or whatever...  But the Falcon took on an enormous role as a setting and transportation in some of the most famous science fiction movies of all time, and the thing was ugly!!! I just find it amazing that craft like the millenium falcon can be just as appealing, if not more-so than some fast looking thing like a A, Y, or X wing. -Doggyforce.



I agree that the Millenium Falcon is not a pretty ship but it certainly had character. In fact, in the Empire Strikes Back nearly all of the characters are fully developed, even the Falcon herself when she refused to operate efficiently during times of crisis. Hilarious!  By the way, did you know that George Lucas got the inspiration of the design of the Falcon via a hamburger? Interesting huh?


----------



## fantasy noob

im not a big star trek fan but it would have to be the starship enterprise, or maybe the falcon, or the tardis choices choices 

 no wait the best space ship are sayin space pods (not sci-fi i gues but still i like them)


----------



## zorcarepublic

Ahdkaw said:


> I really liked the Earth Force/Shadow Tech Destroyers, they was some mean looking ships.


 
Yeah, especially the beams they shot out. Now they were tough ships. Wonder how a one-on-one with a Minbari cruiser would have gone...?


----------



## arewin

my favourate ship would have to be atlantis 
long lve the atlantians
but my runers up would be
andromeda 
enterprize E
whitestar
scimitarclass war bird


----------



## Kostmayer

Always like the Big green Romulan Warbirds out of Star Trek TNG, purely because they were big and green. Pretty impractial design from what I've read, they were just designed to look mean.


----------



## Joel007

The Kingon Vor'cha class  battlecruisers looked pretty nifty too


----------



## Bant Warick

This here is my favourite ship from star trek first contact.







.... wait a darn minute...

Its the Millennium Falcon!!!!!


----------



## Bant Warick

Here is my favourite spaceship, from star trek First contact.






Hang on a minute....

Thats the millenium falcon!


----------



## Bant Warick

Sorry for the double post


----------



## Kostmayer

Found this on another site too.  

http://www.st-minutiae.com/misc/comparison.gif

Shows how stupidly big the Executor class Star Destroter is


----------



## cljohnston108

I've always loved the original Starship Enterprise® because it was the first Hollywood Sci-Fi craft *not* to have a pointy nose & tailfins, with rocket exhaust shooting out the back!
Propulsion using electromagnetic fields — pretty advanced stuff for TV Sci-Fi at the time!

While I love _Serenity_'s character, the vessel from _Firefly_ that took my breath away is the Alliance Cruiser!
StarDestroyer.Net BBS :: View topic - Firefly - Alliance fleet strength


----------



## fantasy noob

this is a britty scary one i like it


----------



## tangaloomababe

Yes I like the alliance cruiser, bit cumbersome though.
I have always said Liberator from Blakes 7 is my favorite but I am inclined to add Serenity to my fav list.  Its not the prettiest ship and certinally not the fastest either but it has some cool moves and it just seems to have a warm feeling about it. It has moved up there with Liberator on my fav list.


----------

